# Irritated!



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

These last three days I have been getting gas and nausea really bad. Tried everything nothing works. Even been doing yoga and lots of walking. Tried peppermint, gas x etc.... What else is there for gas and nausea? Also been staying away from all really gassy foods.


----------

